# Hi, I want to emigrate.



## madisonmotorsport (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all, 

The UK has depressed me now for more years than I can remember for various reasons and I'm now looking to cut ties. Some years ago I fell in love with the Canary Islands and since then I have made many friends on various islands during my numerous holidays. I aim to move by the end of 2013 which should give me plenty of time to put money aside, etc.

Anyway, I'm not decided on which island yet so any recommendations are welcomed.

So, a bit about me.

I'm 31 and I run my own businesses. My main trade is industrial process control. This includes everything from domestic & automotive climate control to chemical/pharmaceutical industries. Anything that involves automation, PLCs, etc. My second trade is more of a hobby - motorcycle restoration/repair & racing. Apart from these, I'm a fully skilled joiner and I enjoy gardening and landscaping. Men and power tools eh? lol. I can turn my hand to pretty much anything.

I hold an EU passport and full UK car and motorcycle driving licenses. I am currently on a course to improve my Spanish from basic conversation to fluent. Once that is done I will be attending a course to improve my German. I also speak intermediate Italian and French, these will also be improved upon when I have the time.

So is there anything particular I need to know?

I've seen conflicting information on the net regarding immigration. Some sites say I will need visas (which need renewing every 3 months) and some say that being an EU citizen I can just fly over and not come back (put in a nut shell). Can someone give me a definitive answer?

I believe that I will need to register for the Spanish equivalent of an NI number so I can legally find work, etc. How long does this process take and how much does it cost?

I am fully aware that wages are pitiful compared to the UK and hours are long and hard. This doesn't put me off in the least. What is a realistic monthly salary in the touristy areas?

I'm going to need to rent somewhere to live. I will be disposing of pretty much everything I own here in the UK before I move, apart from tools and a few personal items, so I won't need a massive place. What is a realistic monthly rental cost on a one bedroom apartment in, say, Maspalomas or Corralejo or Costa de Teguise?

Are there any other legalities I need to be aware of?

Finally, does anyone have a rough idea of how much I would need to survive without work for say, six months? Just a ballpark figure based on the above?




Sorry for all the questions in one go but my mind is made up, there'll be no return to the UK (except visits to family, etc.). I want to make sure I go into this with my eyes wide open and fully prepared.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madisonmotorsport said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The UK has depressed me now for more years than I can remember for various reasons and I'm now looking to cut ties. Some years ago I fell in love with the Canary Islands and since then I have made many friends on various islands during my numerous holidays. I aim to move by the end of 2013 which should give me plenty of time to put money aside, etc.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


no, you don't need a visa to move to Spain as an EU citizen - you simply have to register as resident after/within 90 days

however, since some law changes earlier this year you DO now have to prove that you have sufficient funds or income + healthcare provision in order to register as resident 

when you get the resident registration certificate it will have your NIE number on it - that's the sort of NI number

registration itself is done on the spot in some areas & in others you have to make an appointment & go back another day - then the certificate is issued on that day as long as you have all your paperwork in order - if you look in our FAQs thread you'll find more info about this

it costs about 10€


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

From what I have heard there remain some areas in Spain (where I live included) where people applying for residencia are not being asked to prove income and healthcare. Our Gestor told me that around here they are finding it to difficult to implement. But something else occured to me about this new requirement and I have read about it too, somewhere, but cannot find the article. If someone is determined to move to Spain from within the EU but doesn't have the required income or proof of healthcare (and the rules for that seem to be in constant change too), what is to stop them just getting a non-resident NIE and then vanishing?? According to the article, the new regulations are causing this to be a bigger problem than it used to be. And whilst I think it is a good and necessary new regulation, it hasn't exactly been imposed in an orderly or easy to understand way. And the article also talked about the legality of it too as, it argued, it was against the laws of freedom of movement within the EU. I'm just glad we got here before all the new rules and have everything in place so we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> From what I have heard there remain some areas in Spain (where I live included) where people applying for residencia are not being asked to prove income and healthcare. Our Gestor told me that around here they are finding it to difficult to implement. But something else occured to me about this new requirement and I have read about it too, somewhere, but cannot find the article. If someone is determined to move to Spain from within the EU but doesn't have the required income or proof of healthcare (and the rules for that seem to be in constant change too), what is to stop them just getting a non-resident NIE and then vanishing?? According to the article, the new regulations are causing this to be a bigger problem than it used to be. And whilst I think it is a good and necessary new regulation, it hasn't exactly been imposed in an orderly or easy to understand way. And the article also talked about the legality of it too as, it argued, it was against the laws of freedom of movement within the EU. I'm just glad we got here before all the new rules and have everything in place so we have nothing to worry about.



Surely, because it (or the paper it's printed on) expires! When asked to show NIE, it will not be accepted. 

It really depends upon circumstances. If you have children, it seems we have to show our NIE (or residencia) every 5 minutes! Buying a car - residencia. Renting - NIE

I certainly wouldn't rent to someone having an expired (non-resident) NIE

etc. etc.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I totally agree with you Snik, but I know of people here who have never registered and yet somehow they have everything they want without an NIE. I know I couldn't do that, but for a fact there are people out there who seem to easily buck the system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Surely, because it (or the paper it's printed on) expires! When asked to show NIE, it will not be accepted.
> 
> It really depends upon circumstances. If you have children, it seems we have to show our NIE (or residencia) every 5 minutes! Buying a car - residencia. Renting - NIE
> 
> ...


I knew landlords would be starting to ask for resident certs eventually 

& you're right - in the past year I've been asked for my resident cert more times than I was ever asked for even just my NIE number in the preceding 8 years

I do agree with Thrax though, it would perfectly possible to go 'underground' here - & I dare say some people would be perfectly happy with that kind of life 

however............ lots of 'early retired' people in their forties & fifties who moved here years ago & have been doing 'a bit of this & that' on the black & living below the radar are now wishing they'd registered & gone legal.................. if they HAD, they'd more than likely qualify for state healthcare now - especially important as they get older & maybe the health issues appear & maybe the black income dries up as the expats disappear


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I live here on the island of El Hierro and have done for a number of years.

With your language skills perhaps you should consider the tourist industry on one of the larger islands, hotel reception perhaps.

However be warned unemployment here is over 30% so competition for employment will be fierce, but having said that the tourist industry doing rather well.


Wish you luck,
Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I totally agree with you Snik, but I know of people here who have never registered and yet somehow they have everything they want without an NIE. I know I couldn't do that, but for a fact there are people out there who seem to easily buck the system.


apparently 9000 people (not just Brits) have had their health cards cancelled in Jávea/Denia since 1st September

most were cancelled (again so I'm told, but I trust the person who told me to have pretty accurate info.) due to paperwork not being in order


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it worth pointing out here that in Nerja this year for the first time, I had to prove I was a resident for my friends to rent a property for 6 months! I had to have my name on the contract because I had the NIE and residencia - I wonder actually if my friends want me to spend the winter with them or if they had to lol!!!!! These friends of mine are able to prove income and healthcare, but didnt wish to be residents as the are already residents of France and the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

thrax said:


> , what is to stop them just getting a non-resident NIE and then vanishing?? .


These sort of rules aren't aimed at stopping the people that vanish. It's so the government can refuse to give those people any aid. 

I bet if you could get the governments to give an honest answer they wouldn't care about the people that don't apply for residence. 


The people who get residence are supposed to be treated like locals. Which means the government is on the hook . Those who disappear are on their own.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Is it worth pointing out here that in Nerja this year for the first time, I had to prove I was a resident for my friends to rent a property for 6 months! I had to have my name on the contract because I had the NIE and residencia - I wonder actually if my friends want me to spend the winter with them or if they had to lol!!!!! These friends of mine are able to prove income and healthcare, but didnt wish to be residents as the are already residents of France and the UK
> 
> Jo xxx



You've got friends


----------

